# Dis Books



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

One of my family has a dis book number that begins with R but contains only three numbers, towards the second world war he seems to have had a dis number comprising 6 numbers but no R. Can Any body tell me the reason for this. Many Thanks janathull


----------

